# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  برنامه نویسی سوکت در vb.net

## fatrix

کسی می تونه یه مرجع خوب واسه برنامه نویسی سوکت تو vb.net اعلام کنه؟ebook یا مقاله ای ؟در مورد برنامه remote desktop با socket  هم اگه اطلاعاتی دارین ممنون میشم واسم بزارین.

----------


## __H2__

سلام
مرجع را نمیدانم ولی اگر نمونه کد ساده برای شروع اصول ابتدایی کار بدردتان میخورد، میتوانید این را ببینید.
http://www.h02.ir/Download.aspx?File...SocketChat.zip

----------


## fatrix

مرسی به خاطر لینکت .اگر کسی هم اطلاعات بیشتری داره لطفا بزاره چون من باید تا 31 تیر یه پروژه remote desktop با استفاده از socket تو vb.net بنویسم لطفا اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره اینجا قرار بده .منم اگه چیزی پیدا کردم همین جا میزارم.

----------


## arsalansalar

> سلام
> مرجع را نمیدانم ولی اگر نمونه کد ساده برای شروع اصول ابتدایی کار بدردتان میخورد، میتوانید این را ببینید.
> www.h02.ir/Download.aspx?File=SampleSocketChat.zip


 با سلام
من هر چي دكمه conect و مي زنم هي خطا مي گيرد

----------


## __H2__

سلام
شما اول باید فقط و فقط یک نمونه واحد از Server ایجاد کنید و Connect کنید.
سپس میتوانید به تعداد دلخواه Client ایجاد و Connect کنید.
یعنی شما برای تست حداقل باید دو نمونه برنامه را اجرا کنید، اول هم Server.

اگر مشکلتان از این نبود، لطفاً متن پیغام خطا را بنویسید.

----------


## Evil 69

شما از چه ابزاري مي خواي استفاده كني ؟ 
اگر ابزار خاسي مورد نظرت هست بگو تا كمكت كنم 
چون من يك برنامه نوشتم كه يك چيزي تو مايه هاي نت ساپورت كار ميكنه ( براي نمايش صفحه كلاينت ها )

----------


## fatrix

سلام.
ابزار خاصی نداره فقط باید با استفاده از socket  و توابع api یه برنامه بنویسم که سرورش بتونه به کلاینت connect بشه و اونو کنترل کنه (desktop کلاینت رو ببینه -کنترل موس کلاینت رو بدست بگیره و کامپیوتر رو log و خاموش کنه) لطف می کنین اگه واسم میلش کنید .

----------


## sina_p43

سلام آقا این برنامه ریموته رو میشه برا ما هم بفرستی ببینیم چه جوری نوشته شد من یه برنامه می خوام امکان چت و ارسال اطلاعت به سرور و داشته یاشه
sina_p43@yahoo.com

----------


## sepehr.net

سلام من هم دقیقن همین مشکل رو دارم . من میخوام کلاینت ها مانیتور سرور رو ببینند و فیلم اون رو ذخیره کنند ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییمون کنید

----------


## __H2__

سلام
در خصوص بحث برنامه نویسی سوکت و شبکه یک تاپیک یک کم کامل تر وجود دارد، شاید کمکی باشد به دوستان
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=121111

----------


## mxmostafa

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان
من می خوام یه برنامه چت تو شبکه محلی بنویسم و می خوام برنامه من هم سرور باشه هم کلاینت یعنی فقط یه برنامه روی کلیه کامپیوترهای شبکه نصب بشه و همدیگرو پیدا کنن دیگه نیاز نباشه که دنبال سرور باشن و خودشونو به سرور معرفی کنن
طوری باشه که با وارد کردن اسم کامپیوتر خودت و زدن دکمه اتصال به یک شبکه داخلی وصل بشی 
اکثر برنامه های چت نوشته شده شرکت های معتبر اینطوریه و اصلا حالت سروری یا کلاینتی نداره فقط یه برنامه نصب میشه و با هر کامپیوتری که این برنامه روش نصب شده باشه می تونه ارتباط برقرار کنه
یه جایی خوندم که در موردش فقط توضیح داده بود
شناسايي مكاشفه اي (Heuristic ) ساير كامپيوتر ها و انتقال داده بين كامپيوتر ها به صورت مستقيم
در اين مدل هر كامپيوتري وظيفه شناختن ساير كامپيوتر‌هاي موجود در شبكه و بروز رساني ليست آنها را شخصا به عهده دارد و انتقال داده ها به صورت مستقيم بين كامپيوتر ها انجام مي‌گيرد.


ممنون میشم کمک کنید منتظرم

----------

